# jcgriff2 soars past 16,000 posts



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

How about you give that keyboard a rest now...

*Congratulations!*


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*well done*


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations John. I know you don't pay too much attention to post count, but that's a good number anyway!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done John and congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the great work John!


----------



## Andy R (May 20, 2009)

Amazing how much you have grown and learned and now helped others in the 3 years you have dedicated to Windows. I wish I was as smart as you are! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done indeed, John


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Very well done John, you do a great job and you are deserved Manager of Windows. Keep it up


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

A very dedicated and hardworking person. You need to take a little break John.

Congrats on hitting 16k+.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations John, keep up the excellent work!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm surprised he's only at 16,000... :grin:

Congratulations, John.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations John* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Andy R said:


> Amazing how much you have grown and learned and now helped others in the 3 years you have dedicated to Windows. I wish I was as smart as you are! Keep up the great work!


Thank you, Andy for your very kind words. It is hard for me even to believe what I have learned in these 3 short years.



reventon said:


> How about you give that keyboard a rest now..


Trying to use text-to-speech. . .



DT Roberts said:


> I'm surprised he's only at 16,000... :grin:


The result of verbose-mode posting!

Thank you to everyone for your congratulatory wishes - very much appreciated.

John

`


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> Trying to use text-to-speech. . .


Don't you mean Speech-to-text :wink:

Never tried one, but I hear they don't work :S


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Congratulations*


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats, JC.....WTG!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> Trying to use text-to-speech. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder I encountered difficulties... :laugh:

You're right - speech-to-text. Windows 7 has one on-board; not sure how it measures up to similar 3rd party apps.

John

`


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

well done John congratulations and thank you for the many assists


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you, Joe -- but that is two-way street. I appreciate all of your great help in MS Support.

John

`


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Congratulations, John! :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers:

BTW- Windows 7 speech-to-text works pretty well, it will make some mistakes though, but you can "train it" to better understand you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Mark.

John

`


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratz!!! I admire your work.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you !!

John

`


----------

